
Chip Hall of Fame: Texas Instruments TMS9900 - rbanffy
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/chip-hall-of-fame-texas-instruments-tms9900
======
boyce
Only glanced at the title and expected an article about the TL4558P chip -
very different. Been reading too much about distortion pedal design recently!

